# Eircom Unsolicited Marketing Calls



## Technologist (21 Oct 2006)

If you're on the the national 'do not call' list and are an Eircom customer, can Eircom still call pester you with marketing calls?


----------



## denise1234 (21 Oct 2006)

How do you get on that list? Sick of phone calls trying to sell me stuff


----------



## pat127 (21 Oct 2006)

From the Data Protection Commissioner's website at [broken link removed]:-


*"Residential subscribers - phone calls.*
A phone call for the purpose of direct marketing may not be made to an individual's phone number if the individual has his/her preference not to receive marketing calls noted in the National Directory Database, unless the caller has consent to make such a call, such as from an existing business-customer relationship or as a result of the subscriber entering competitions or promotions.​A phone call for the purpose of direct marketing may not be made to an individual's phone number if the individual has previously instructed the caller that he/she does not wish to receive such calls."

Ask your phone service provider to put your name on the NDD. It doesn't guarantee that you won't receive calls unfortunately but you can have a bit of fun advising the caller that what that are doing is illegal and that you'll report them to Data Protection if they call you again.


----------



## ninsaga (21 Oct 2006)

If it is Eircom that are calling you then advise them to take you off the win back list & that yiu do not wsih to be contacted by them anymore.

ninsaga


----------



## extopia (22 Oct 2006)

I've advised them of that many times and they still call. My latest ruse is to put them "on hold" whenever they call.  They usually hang up within 2 mins.


----------



## Technologist (22 Oct 2006)

ninsaga said:


> If it is Eircom that are calling you then advise them to take you off the win back list & that yiu do not wsih to be contacted by them anymore.ninsaga


I did. I also threatened to complain to ComReg. The guy said he'd never heard of that phone company.

Needless to say, they called again.


----------



## GeneralZod (22 Oct 2006)

*Try ringing 1800 200 665.* That's eircom's number for requesting inclusion in the National Directory Database (NDD) to opt-out of getting cold calls. 

I did this a few days ago. They said it would take 28 days for the update to the opt out list to be circulated to telemarketers. 

One of the questions was can eircom still call with product info. If you are an eircom customer you have to opt out of that too to stop eircom calling. 

An info sheet with this info was circulated with my last bill. It gave the impression that it only applied to
ex-directory people _wanting_ to get cold calls(!?). But right at the end (after many people have 
probably already binned it) it says that it also applies to non ex-directory people.


----------



## Satanta (23 Oct 2006)

Technologist said:


> I also threatened to complain to ComReg. The guy said he'd never heard of that phone company.


 That's brilliant! To be honest, I don't think half of Eircom listen to what ComReg say, nice to know a few don't even know who they are!


----------

